# Changing rear light bulbs e765.



## Besscam (May 11, 2014)

How do I go about this anybody please


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Depends on what lights are fitted but possibly like this


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've the same lights on my Bessacarr E540. to remove the light fittings i use an Allen Key to release the spring catch.
cheaper than buying onother tool on ebay.
Adrian


----------



## Besscam (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for that, will try it. 
Best Regards
Chris


----------

